# SoundCard detected, no sound. [Solved]

## Blackburns_gentoo

Card: HDA Intel

Chip: Realtek ALC660-VD

Hil Leute,

Ich bastle schon seit ner weile an meiner Soundkarte des Asus F3S Notebook. leider funktioniert sie nicht richtig, den obwohl er die Karte erkennt und obwohl sämtlich Medien abgespielt werden können, kommt kein Output weder über die Laptop boxen noch über den Kopfhörer Anschluss.

-> Bei der Lautstärke hab ich alles ausprobiert auch sämtliche Mute Deaktviet.

Leider Weise ich nun nicht von was ich genauere Outputs Liefern kann um das Problem  genauer zu erklären.  Denn wie gesagt Alle Medien werden abgespielt aber es kommt kein Sound.

Hat jemand vielleicht schon solche Probleme gehabt bei der AudioKarte ?  Könnt ihr mir vielleicht helfen?

Grüsse

BlackLast edited by Blackburns_gentoo on Thu Jul 03, 2008 1:21 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## AmonAmarth

versuche mal das hda modul mit der option "model=lenovo" zu laden, also in etwa so:

```
modprobe snd_hda-intel model=lenovo
```

wenn das funktioniert trage bitte 

```
options snd-hda-intel model=lenovo
```

 in deine /etc/modules.d/alsa ein.

hier kannst du auch nochmal was nachlesen: http://www.ubuntu-forum.de/index.php?page=Thread&postID=180692&s=461991f164be8afd92b5cb952e715c2bcc3ea4ee#post180692

http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Soundkarten_installieren/HDA

http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php/Hda

wenn noch immer probleme auftauchen, poste bitte die alsa version die du verwendest, wie auch dmesg output beim laden des moduls.

mfg

----------

## Vortex375

Außerdem möglicherweise hilfreich wären emerge --info, der Inhalt deiner /etc/modules.d/alsa und evtl. der Output von mplayer oder einem ähnlichen Programm bei der Audio-Wiedergabe.

----------

## Blackburns_gentoo

Also ich hab das versucht mit dieser Modul lade Option, allerdings hat das nichts geändert. kein Sound.

Ich hab mich auch mit dem Ubuntu Howto befasst allerdings gibt es hier das Problem dass dieses File /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base  unter linux nicht existiert.

ich weiss nicht wo bei Gentoo diese Option  meine Audiokarte eingefügt werden muss.

```
# Alsa kernel modules' configuration file.

# ALSA portion

# OSS/Free portion

##

## IMPORTANT:

## You need to customise this section for your specific sound card(s)

## and then run `update-modules' command.

## Read alsa-driver's INSTALL file in /usr/share/doc for more info.

##

##  ALSA portion

## alias snd-card-0 snd-interwave

## alias snd-card-1 snd-ens1371

##  OSS/Free portion

## alias sound-slot-0 snd-card-0

## alias sound-slot-1 snd-card-1

##

# OSS/Free portion - card #1

##  OSS/Free portion - card #2

## alias sound-service-1-0 snd-mixer-oss

## alias sound-service-1-3 snd-pcm-oss

## alias sound-service-1-12 snd-pcm-oss

alias /dev/mixer snd-mixer-oss

alias /dev/dsp snd-pcm-oss

alias /dev/midi snd-seq-oss

# Set this to the correct number of cards.

# --- BEGIN: Generated by ALSACONF, do not edit. ---

# --- ALSACONF version 1.0.16 ---

alias snd-card-0 snd-hda-intel

alias sound-slot-0 snd-hda-intel

# --- END: Generated by ALSACONF, do not edit. ---

```

```

Portage 2.1.4.4 (default/linux/amd64/2008.0, gcc-4.1.2, glibc-2.6.1-r0, 2.6.24-gentoo-r8 x86_64)

=================================================================

System uname: 2.6.24-gentoo-r8 x86_64 Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Duo CPU T7500 @ 2.20GHz

Timestamp of tree: Wed, 25 Jun 2008 00:15:01 +0000

distcc 2.18.3 x86_64-pc-linux-gnu (protocols 1 and 2) (default port 3632) [enabled]

app-shells/bash:     3.2_p33

dev-lang/python:     2.4.4-r13

dev-python/pycrypto: 2.0.1-r6

sys-apps/baselayout: 1.12.11.1

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.2.18.1-r2

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.61-r2

sys-devel/automake:  1.5, 1.7.9-r1, 1.8.5-r3, 1.9.6-r2, 1.10.1

sys-devel/binutils:  2.18-r1

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.4.0-r4

sys-devel/libtool:   1.5.26

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.23-r3

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64"

CBUILD="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=nocona -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/kde/3.5/env /usr/kde/3.5/share/config /usr/kde/3.5/shutdown /usr/share/config"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/env.d /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/php/apache2-php5/ext-active/ /etc/php/cgi-php5/ext-active/ /etc/php/cli-php5/ext-active/ /etc/splash /etc/terminfo /etc/udev/rules.d"

CXXFLAGS="-march=nocona -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="distcc distlocks metadata-transfer sandbox sfperms strict unmerge-orphans userfetch"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://mirror.switch.ch/ftp/mirror/gentoo/ ftp://mirror.switch.ch/mirror/gentoo/ ftp://ftp.solnet.ch/mirror/Gentoo http://gentoo.mirror.solnet.ch "

LINGUAS="de"

MAKEOPTS="-j3"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.europe.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="3dnow X a52 aac aalib accessibility acl alsa amd64 arts audiofile berkdb bzip2 cairo cdr cli cracklib crypt css cups dri dts dvd dvdr dvdread encode ffmpeg firefox fortran ftp gdbm ggi gif glitz gmp gpm gstreamer gtk iconv icq ieee1394 imagemagick ipv6 ipw3945 isdnlog jpeg jpeg2k kde midi mmx mozilla mp3 mpeg mplayer msn mudflap multilib ncurses nls nptl nptlonly nvidia ogg opengl openmp oss pam pcre pdf perl php png pppd python qt qt3 qt4 readline reflection samba session snmp spl sse sse2 ssl svg tcpd tiff unicode usb vcd videos x xcb xine xinerama xml xorg xvid zlib" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" ELIBC="glibc" INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse evdev" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LINGUAS="de" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="fbdev glint i810 mach64 mga neomagic nv r128 radeon savage sis tdfx trident vesa vga via vmware voodoo"

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, INSTALL_MASK, LANG, LC_ALL, LDFLAGS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS, PORTDIR_OVERLAY

```

```

Delany ~ # mplayer /test.mp3

MPlayer dev-SVN-r26753-4.1.2 (C) 2000-2008 MPlayer Team

CPU: Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Duo CPU     T7500  @ 2.20GHz (Family: 6, Model: 15, Stepping: 11)

CPUflags:  MMX: 1 MMX2: 1 3DNow: 0 3DNow2: 0 SSE: 1 SSE2: 1

Kompiliert fÃ¼r x86 CPU mit folgenden Erweiterungen: MMX MMX2 SSE SSE2

Spiele /test.mp3.

Audio file-Dateiformat erkannt!

Clip-Info:

 Title: Renegade

 Artist: HammerFall

 Album: Renegade

 Year: 2000

 Comment:

 Track: 3

 Genre: Other

==========================================================================

Ãffne Audiodecoder: [mp3lib] MPEG layer-2, layer-3

AUDIO: 22050 Hz, 2 ch, s16le, 64.0 kbit/9.07% (ratio: 8000->88200)

AusgewÃ¤hlter Audiocodec: [mp3] afm: mp3lib (mp3lib MPEG layer-2, layer-3)

==========================================================================

AO: [oss] 22050Hz 2ch s16le (2 bytes per sample)

Video: kein Video

Starte Wiedergabe...

A: 144.5 (02:24.5) of 265.0 (04:25.0)  0.2%

MPlayer wurde durch Signal 2 im Modul play_audio unterbrochen.

A: 144.6 (02:24.5) of 265.0 (04:25.0)  0.2%

Beenden... (Ende)

```

Es scheint so als wären keine Fehler bei der Wiedergabe aufgetreten.  Der Output entsteht nur durch das drücken von  [CTRL]+C

ich hab keinen  Speziellen Output gefunden in der dmesg darum schreib ich euch den ganzen output aber in nem extra File :

http://www.schattenklan.org/dmesg

Ich hoffe das ihr mir weiterhelfen könnt. Ich weis nicht mehr weiter -.-

Grüsse

Black

----------

## treor

fehlt in deinem kernel das richtige modul für die soundcarte? 

in deine dmsg ist das drin:

```

Advanced Linux Sound Architecture Driver Version 1.0.15 (Tue Nov 20 19:16:42 2007 UTC).

ALSA device list:

  No soundcards found.

```

hast du das modul für deine soundkarte auch gebaut?

----------

## Blackburns_gentoo

Laut einem Alsa Howto das ich durchgearbeitet habe musste ich es als Modul Festlegen. Allerdings hab ich alles schon getestet ob Fix drin oder als Modul was später geladen wird kommt alles auf das selbe Ergebnis. Kein Soundoutout aber Autokarte gefunden.

```

  │ │    <M> Intel HD Audio                                                       │ │

  │ │    [ ]   Build hwdep interface for HD-audio driver                  │ │

  │ │    [*]   Build Realtek HD-audio codec support                       │ │

  │ │    [ ]   Build Analog Device HD-audio codec support              │ │

  │ │    [ ]   Build IDT/Sigmatel HD-audio codec support                │ │

  │ │    [ ]   Build VIA HD-audio codec support                              │ │

  │ │    [ ]   Build ATI HDMI HD-audio codec support                      │ │

  │ │    [ ]   Build Conexant HD-audio codec support                      │ │

  │ │    [ ]   Build C-Media HD-audio codec support                       │ │

  │ │    [ ]   Build Silicon Labs 3054 HD-modem codec support       │ │

  │ │    [ ]   Enable generic HD-audio codec parser                       │ │

  │ │    [ ]   Aggressive power-saving on HD-audio                       │ │

```

Zum Zeitpunkt als ich den letzten Beitrag geschrieben habt war das Modul ebenfalls geladen.

```

Delany linux # lsmod

Module                  Size  Used by

vmnet                  34272  16

vmmon                 978668  0

vmblock                13960  3

nvidia               8100176  37

snd_hda_intel         222372  1   <---

iwl3945                86824  0

Delany linux #                    

```

Grüsse

Black

----------

## Vortex375

Was zeigt cat /proc/asound/cards und cat /proc/asound/pcm?

Außerdem benutzt dein mplayer oss. Zwing ihn mal ALSA zu benutzen mit

```
mplayer -ao alsa <datei>
```

----------

## Blackburns_gentoo

leider hat das kein unterschied zum OSS gemacht:

```

Delany ~ # mplayer -ao alsa /test.mp3

MPlayer dev-SVN-r26753-4.1.2 (C) 2000-2008 MPlayer Team

CPU: Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Duo CPU     T7500  @ 2.20GHz (Family: 6, Model: 15, Stepping: 11)

CPUflags:  MMX: 1 MMX2: 1 3DNow: 0 3DNow2: 0 SSE: 1 SSE2: 1

Kompiliert fÃ¼r x86 CPU mit folgenden Erweiterungen: MMX MMX2 SSE SSE2

Spiele /test.mp3.

Audio file-Dateiformat erkannt!

Clip-Info:

 Title: Renegade

 Artist: HammerFall

 Album: Renegade

 Year: 2000

 Comment:

 Track: 3

 Genre: Other

==========================================================================

Ãffne Audiodecoder: [mp3lib] MPEG layer-2, layer-3

AUDIO: 22050 Hz, 2 ch, s16le, 64.0 kbit/9.07% (ratio: 8000->88200)

AusgewÃ¤hlter Audiocodec: [mp3] afm: mp3lib (mp3lib MPEG layer-2, layer-3)

==========================================================================

AO: [alsa] 48000Hz 2ch s16le (2 bytes per sample)

Video: kein Video

Starte Wiedergabe...

A:   1.7 (01.6) of 265.0 (04:25.0)  0.7%

MPlayer wurde durch Signal 2 im Modul play_audio unterbrochen.

A:   1.7 (01.6) of 265.0 (04:25.0)  0.7%

Beenden... (Ende)

Delany ~ #          

```

```

Delany ~ # cat /proc/asound/cards

 0 [Intel          ]: HDA-Intel - HDA Intel

                      HDA Intel at 0xfebf8000 irq 22

```

```

Delany ~ # cat /proc/asound/pcm

00-00: ALC861VD Analog : ALC861VD Analog : playback 1 : capture 2

```

Grüsse

Black

----------

## Vortex375

 *Quote:*   

> ich weiss nicht wo bei Gentoo diese Option meine Audiokarte eingefügt werden muss.

 

Müsste klappen, wenn du's einfach an die /etc/modules.d/alsa unten anfügst:

```
options snd-hda-intel model=lenovo
```

Danach unbedingt update-modules ausführen, sonst werden die Änderungen nicht aktiv! Das gilt immer, wenn du Änderungen unter /etc/modules.d/ gemacht hast.

----------

## Blackburns_gentoo

JOo  das hat mein problem gelöst zwar erst unerwartet nach einem neustart (nach dem update-modules erfolglos war)

Aber dafür mit einem Ohrenbetäubenden Pfeifen weil anscheinend mein micro eine Rückkoplung verursacht hat   xD 

Ganz Dickes Danke  an alle die mir Tipps gegeben haben  :Very Happy:  

-> Topic Solved

Grüsse Black

----------

## AmonAmarth

 *treor wrote:*   

> fehlt in deinem kernel das richtige modul für die soundcarte? 
> 
> in deine dmsg ist das drin:
> 
> ```
> ...

 

auch wenn das problem inzwischen solved ist muss ich noch ne kleinigkeit loswerden: die meldung ist völlig normal wenn man alsa als modul in den kernel baut und nicht fest drin, selbige erscheint ja auch wenn man alsaconf ausführt. sie kann also getrost ignoriert werden!

----------

